# [sendmail] Mailserver allg. Fragen



## JanDelay (23. Dezember 2004)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir einen Rootserver gemietet, und möchte auf diesem einen Mailserver betreiben. MX Record zeigt bereits auf diesen Server und E-Mail Versand und Empfang klappt auch soweit.

Meine Frage ist nun wie ich neue E-Mail Accounts am besten einrichte.

Ich habe z.b. den user phau eingerichtet und kann emails über phau@domain.de senden und empfangen.

Angenommen ich möchte die E-Mail Adresse mail@domain.de einrichten, muss dann ein user eingerichtet werden der mail heisst? Bzw. was mache ich wenn ich eine 2. Domain habe die auch mail@domain2.de lauten soll.

Meine nächste frage ist ob denn wirklich für jede E-Mail adresse der user auf dem System eingerichtet werden muss oder ob man diese z.B. auch aus einer mysql Datenbank auslesen kann und so z.b. über ein PHP script ganz einfach E-Mail postfächer hinzufügen kann.

Bsp. jemand melded sich auf meiner website an mit einem willkürlichem benutzernamen so das dann autmatisch eine E-Mailadresse der form username@domain.de auf seine E-Mailadresse die er bei der Anmeldung angegeben hat weitergeleitet wird.

Für ein gutes Tutorial diesbezüglich wäre ich natürlich auch sehr dankbar.

mfg

Patrick Hau


----------



## JohannesR (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich würde dir dringend vom Sendmail abraten, vor allem, wenn man keine Erfahrung in diesen Dingen hat. Den Root-Server will ich mal stillschweigend ignorieren.  Mein Rat waere, dir den Postfix zu installieren und mich mal (per google?) ueber die virtual-Table zu informieren. Das Ding kann man auch in MySQL auslagern und so sehr einfach administrieren. Ich glaube im letzten Linux-Magazin war ein Artikel dazu abgedruckt.


----------



## buzzom (1. September 2005)

so lernt man aber auch nix, wenn man immer von allem kompliziertem abrät


----------



## JohannesR (1. September 2005)

Auf diese Diskussion hab ich zwar keine Lust, aber nochmal, in aller schärfe: Experimentieren und Lernen kann man Zuhause, auf seinem eigenen DialUp-System. Der Dedizierte (Virtuelle) Server sollte nicht für irgendwelche Experimente herhalten, sonst reist man sich blitzschnell ein Sicherheitsloch auf, in dem ein Omnibus in drei zügen wenden könnte.


----------



## buzzom (2. September 2005)

ja sag ich ja nichts gegen, aber irgendwo muss das Wissen ja herkommen, wo und wie es derjenige dann anwendet, untersteht dann doch seiner Verantwortung und nicht unserer.  Naja ist halt mein Standpunkt


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2005)

Dein Standpunkt ist leider relativ unqualifiziert, wenn ich mal so offen sein darf. Denk immer dran, der Spam, der grade dein Postfach zumüllt, könnte von genau so einer Kiste kommen. Frei nach dem Motto «Gewollt aber nicht gekonnt» werden immer wieder Serverdienste aus unwissen oder ignoranz mangelhaft konfiguriert ins öffentliche Netz gestellt. Und genau diese Server sind es dann, die beim nächsten dDoS mitspielen oder Spam verschicken... Ich sehe doch in meinen eigenen Logfiles, wie oft Fremde versuchen meinen Mailserver als Spamrelais zu verwenden; wenn man sich jetzt nicht halbwegs mit der Konfiguration von Postfix oder, schlimmer, Sendmail auskennt, wundert man sich am Ende des Monats über dubiose 30GB Traffic überm Durchschnitt und divere böse E-Mails.


Aber ist ja nur mein Standpunkt...


----------



## buzzom (2. September 2005)

Ok verständlich. Nur ging es darum, dass jemandem ja so das Wissen verborgen bleibt, selbst zum Testen auf einem lokalen Server. Man weiss doch sowieso am Ende nicht, wozu jemand das erworbene Wissen anwendet oder was er damit anstellt. Aber ich finde es halt nicht schön zu sagen: "Das sag ich Dir besser nicht, wer weiss was Du damit anfängst."  Es ist zwar aufgrund Deines oben genannten Standpunktes verständlich aber nicht im Sinne eine Hilfe Forums. Es ist ja fast wie bei Microsoft: "Was wollen sie mit dem Quellcode? Wer weiss was sie damit machen!"


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2005)

buzzom hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] Aber ich finde es halt nicht schön zu sagen: "Das sag ich Dir besser nicht, wer weiss was Du damit anfängst." [...]


Tu ich doch garnicht? Auf weitere Nachfrage hätte ich auch gerne ein kleines Referat zu Sendmail gehalten, aber ohne Not werde ich das sicher nicht.


----------



## buzzom (2. September 2005)

Na dann ...  Ich habs ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. September 2005)

Um es klarzustellen: Johannes und alle anderen (mich mit eingeschlossen) welche auf das Thema verstimmt reagieren meinen das nicht böse, auch wenn man es gerne so aufnehmen möchte. Wir wollen niemandem das Wissen vorenthalten, aber die Idee von tutorials.de ist - zumindest soweit ich das begriffen habe - bei bestimmten Problemen zu helfen, wenn man z. b. nicht weiterkommt und nicht private Seminare zu halten, damit jeder einen Mailserver konfigurieren kann.

Das ist so einfach nicht machbar.. und dafür werden viele Ihre Freizeit auch nicht noch komplette Kurse für lau geben/verfassen, weil sie vielleicht normalerweise mit genau diesem Wissen ihr geld verdienen....

Anfänger und Rootserver (mit fetter Anbindung ans netz) gehören ungefähr so zusammen wie ein Nichtschwimmer und ein Fluß direkt vor dem Wasserfall ...
Der Anfänger lernt erst mal im seichten, ruhigen Wasser.
Und Ratschläge von Schwimmern, wie z. B. »immer schön paddeln«, reichen auch nicht aus um als Anfänger gleich in den Fluß zu hüpfen und zu glauben man könne schwimmen....

Okay...
Ich empfehle QMAIL als Mailserver, der ist sicher und gut mit einem leicht bedienenden Frontend zu versehen.

http://www.lifewithqmail.org/lwq.html
(gibt es auch als deutsche anleitung, siehe links auf der seite)


----------

